# The Web Sites New look



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 3, 2016)

OK..  So I see the site got a new look...  I like the idea of not having to scroll the page back to the top to get to the sub categories...   Also lost the Subscription notification for new reply's... I see the search icon over in the corner..  but I kinda liked the search bar across the top ...  any other changes I haven't seen yet ??


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 3, 2016)

Is Chat gone?


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 3, 2016)

The quick-link to smoking-meats.com...The one time I go to use it and it's not there, ha! I don't mind the changes, looks good.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't see a Search either. I usually tell new members to use it. I tried to find it but I couldn't find a Search to look up Search.


----------



## venture (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm still totally lost.

I will check back when I figger this thing out?

Can anybody give me a link for "new posts" to all forums??  Oooppps!  Just found it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks good... but,

It would be nice to be able to right-click to spell check for reply posts.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 3, 2016)

Where are the admins to explain the changes? I play that role on the Outback board.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 4, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> Where are the admins to explain the changes? I play that role on the Outback board.


Explain???  I'm not sure the Admins knew anything about the changes either I know I didn't and found out the same way everybody else did when I logged in


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 4, 2016)

I like the new look!

Search is the little magnifying glass in the upper right corner (for those of you looking for it).


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2016)

Upper right hand corner has everything except Chat.













newpage.jpg



__ tropics
__ Feb 4, 2016






Richie


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 4, 2016)

Maybe it's a browser compatibility issue, because I don't see that Search icon, nor my avatar like yours shows in your screen shot.

I do like the new look, but if Chat is gone I'll miss it.


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 4, 2016)

The login box is gone as well.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2016)

How do we find Jeff's monthly recipes?  It used to be in the upper right hand corner...Yikes!


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2016)

BandCollector said:


> How do we find Jeff's monthly recipes?  It used to be in the upper right hand corner...Yikes!


BC I get the news letter every Thursday. here is a link to the archive bookmark it til they straighten it out 

Richie

http://www.smoking-meat.com/category/newsletters?awt_l=4pVnYx&awt_m=3gtMl5HxvCioVWb


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2016)

tropics said:


> BC I get the news letter every Thursday. here is a link to the archive bookmark it til they straighten it out
> 
> Richie
> 
> http://www.smoking-meat.com/category/newsletters?awt_l=4pVnYx&awt_m=3gtMl5HxvCioVWb


Thanks Richie...I also receive the newsletter each Thursday but was concerned that the archive had disappeared.

John


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2016)

BandCollector said:


> Thanks Richie...I also receive the newsletter each Thursday but was concerned that the archive had disappeared.
> 
> John


John these guys do a heck of a good job I am sure they are taking notes.Jeff has some really good stuff in their 

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2016)

The Profile link on the bar is also missing

Richie


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 4, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> Maybe it's a browser compatibility issue, because I don't see that Search icon, nor my avatar like yours shows in your screen shot.
> 
> I do like the new look, but if Chat is gone I'll miss it.


Looks like chat is still up, just no link for it...

Except here, exclusively 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





:

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/chat/*


----------



## mfreel (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm a creature of habit.  I wish the search bar was still at the top.  My avatar is so fuzzy that you can't tell what it is.  IMHO.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2016)

mfreel said:


> I'm a creature of habit.  I wish the search bar was still at the top.  My avatar is so fuzzy that you can't tell what it is.  IMHO.



I agree, the search bar is a big plus. As is the home button (which I know can be accessed by clicking on the SMF logo). Newbies won't know that I guess. Lots of hidden features in this new format, which I hate. Oh well guess I'll still post my smokes here if I can find the right buttons to push!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2016)

Here I though there was something wrong with my computer but guess not!!! there is a Home button at the very bottom of the page along with some of the other things such as forums etc. Like Bluewisper I to like the chat there are many of us that use this regularly. I guess many of us are at the age where we don't like change.


----------



## tropics (Feb 5, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Here I though there was something wrong with my computer but guess not!!! there is a Home button at the very bottom of the page along with some of the other things such as forums etc. Like Bluewisper I to like the chat there are many of us that use this regularly. I guess many of us are at the age where we don't like change.


I must have hit the chat button at the wrong time,no one was ever their

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2016)

Where are you located?  There is usually always some one on there from about 8pm Eastern time to around 10pm or so when I usually get off old man turns in early. But the other night there was a couple guys from Fla. 1 from Mississippi 2 from Cal. 1 from Ohio 1 SC and 1 from Indiana. Once we find how to get on again come join us.


----------



## tropics (Feb 5, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Where are you located?  There is usually always some one on there from about 8pm Eastern time to around 10pm or so when I usually get off old man turns in early. But the other night there was a couple guys from Fla. 1 from Mississippi 2 from Cal. 1 from Ohio 1 SC and 1 from Indiana. Once we find how to get on again come join us.


8 PM watching TV an ready to sleep

Richie


----------



## jp61 (Feb 10, 2016)

On my pc I cant find a place to sign in..... desktop format, mobile worked fine.

Is it my browser or is the site still under construction?


----------



## jp61 (Feb 10, 2016)

Never mind....


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 10, 2016)

If you mouse over the forums button (next to SMF logo) you'll find chat on the list. This new layout screwed me up from whenever it happened (a week ago???) until about 5 minutes ago when I actually figured out that I could log-in (upper right). Creature of habit...yeah, that'd be me, too...don't like changes, especially when there's no warning of it coming, or explanation of WTF is going on...thought I got the boot and was about to throw in the towel.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 11, 2016)

In the past there was a link allowing access to Jeff's weekly recipes and his archive of past recipes.   Will that link be reinstalled?

The archive was a really great reference and convenience.

Thanks,

John


----------



## boykjo (Feb 11, 2016)

I didn't see the need for the sub category bar to stay at the top as you scroll down.  you can add a bookmark toolbar and Add them there. google how to reduce them in size and you can fit a bunch of bookmarks.

Heres how I'm set up

easy access to my weekly food store adds too....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















toolbar.png



__ boykjo
__ Feb 11, 2016


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 11, 2016)

For anyone who doesn't know about it, the wayback machine website archives past versions of sites like SMF.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 11, 2016)

boykjo said:


> I didn't see the need for the sub category bar to stay at the top as you scroll down.  you can add a bookmark toolbar and Add them there. google how to reduce them in size and you can fit a bunch of bookmarks.
> 
> Heres how I'm set up
> 
> ...


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 11, 2016)

BandCollector said:


>





boykjo said:


> I didn't see the need for the sub category bar to stay at the top as you scroll down.  you can add a bookmark toolbar and Add them there. google how to reduce them in size and you can fit a bunch of bookmarks.
> 
> Heres how I'm set up
> 
> ...


The original sub category bar at the top was a really great convince.  Not everyone here on the sight has the web master skills to set up individual pages.

I really would like to see the sub category for Jeff's archive of recipes come back...I miss it!

Thanks,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 11, 2016)

I found the Chat section but am not too sure how it works....Never used it before ...Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

John


----------



## boykjo (Feb 11, 2016)

no webmaster here. Right click above the page and check the bookmark tool bar and it apperars. when you want to add a bookmark to the toolbar the page your on right click on the toolbar and select new bookmark. Delete the name and hit ok it shrinks it to just an icon. My SMF bookmarks I just clicked ok and they stayed large













toolbar1.png



__ boykjo
__ Feb 11, 2016


----------



## jammo (Feb 12, 2016)

I would like it to go to login an not to set up new account as the new version is doing. Not a big deal but just extra steps.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 13, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> For anyone who doesn't know about it, the wayback machine website archives past versions of sites like SMF.


Huh?


jammo said:


> I would like it to go to login an not to set up new account as the new version is doing. Not a big deal but just extra steps.


I concur,  Many web sights are complicated enough without having to learn how to personally setup ours to accommodate each individuals' taste.  Please bring back Jeff's archive.

Thanks,

John


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 13, 2016)

jammo said:


> I would like it to go to login an not to set up new account as the new version is doing. Not a big deal but just extra steps.



Agreed. The log in process is a PITA now. I prefer a one click option. 

Also the new site is pain to navigate. If I was a newbie and not very computer literate I probably wouldn't hang around. It's hard to find features that used to be easy to get to. Feel like I need to know the secret knock and hand shake to navigate the site!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 13, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Agreed. The log in process is a PITA now. I prefer a one click option.
> 
> Also the new site is pain to navigate. If I was a newbie and not very computer literate I probably wouldn't hang around. It's hard to find features that used to be easy to get to. Feel like I need to know the secret knock and hand shake to navigate the site!


Thanks Dirt,

I Agree whole heatedly.


----------

